

Nasa Eyes – explore the solar system in 3D - houseofshards
http://eyes.nasa.gov/index.html

======
spingsprong
Doesn't give a download if link if you're on Linux. But if you use a user
agent switcher, and pretend you're on windows, you can download the .exe and
it seems to work okay through WINE.

